# special weather statement from weather.com



## mpowell (Oct 14, 2004)

this was just up on weather.com for my area (bulloch county).  i think the deer will really be on the move after this front moves in.

Severe Weather Alert from the National Weather Service 

 ...allendale-beaufort-berkeley-bulloch-candler-charleston-coastal bryan- coastal chatham-coastal colleton-coastal jasper-coastal liberty- coastal mcintosh-dorchester-effingham-evans-hampton-inland bryan- inland chatham-inland colleton-inland jasper-inland liberty- inland mcintosh-jenkins-long-screven-tattnall- including the cities of... claxton... darien... halfmoon landing... hinesville... ludowici... metter... millen... pembroke... reidsville... savannah... springfield... statesboro... sylvania... townsend... wilmington... wilmington island... allendale... beaufort... charleston... edisto beach... hampton... hilton head island... moncks corner... ridgeland... saint george and walterboro 446 am edt thu oct 14 2004
... thunderstorms with gusty winds expected late tonight followed by noticeably cooler air for friday and the weekend... 

a low pressure system with a potent cold front will develop over the gulf of mexico today and move across southeast georgia and southeast south carolina late tonight through friday morning. as the system approaches tonight... showers with a few thunderstorms mainly near and along the cold front will move across the area... particularly after midnight. some of the storms may form squall lines and may contain gusty winds of 35 to 45 mph or possibly higher. although widespread severe thunderstorms are not anticipated... a few of storms may reach severe thunderstorm levels of 60 mph. 

once the front moves offshore friday morning... skies will clear out for the afternoon but sustained wind speeds will increase to 20 to 30 mph for much of the area. in addition... high temperatures will only reach the middle to upper 60s which is about 10 degrees below normal. skies will remain clear for friday night and with winds diminishing... low temperatures saturday morning will fall to the middle 40s well inland to around 50 closer to the coast. this also is about 10 degrees below normal.

mostly clear skies will remain for the weekend but the cooler air will remain in place. low temperatures are expected to generally be between 50 and 55 degrees and high temperatures are expected to generally be between 70 and 75 degrees....


----------

